# 90 Gallon Tank Build



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

It is definitely still in the works, I made the stand from scratch and it is supposed to have a glass top for it (just haven't made it that far yet). I am still indecisive about what fish too put it in, besides the common pleco that is in there right now. 

































Sorry for the poor cell phone quality pictures. 

-Brandon


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome cabinet, that looks great!
Can't wait to see more.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Good job on the build and nice photo.My cat enjoys a chair in front of the tank,it's nice you thought of others while building  Real log cabin huh?


----------

